# Bunny-Palluza/The Sequel!! "Better, Harder, Faster"



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Another good day of rabbit hunting. Get out there if you can, I think the bunny population is way up or we are just plain lucky. 2nd time out this year and we have 27 in the freezer Finished with 11 rabbits for a three man hunt. Now I just need some good rabbit recipies....

Capt. Tony Sambunjak
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## timweidner (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Captain Tony -- where have you guys been hunting? Public or private? I have been to a couple state hunting areas in Lorain County this year, but they are just way over-hunted. Only saw one set of tracks and no rabbits. Thanks!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

We have been small game hunting this area for last 35 years. We get off on the SR 250 exit (off of I-71) and go about 6 miles east from there. It is a nice balance of farmland, woodlots and brushland. One of the few places close to home that has not put a house up in every open spot. We have just drove around over the years and have asked farmers and land owners and have our contacts now (about 6-8 places). Stopped at the farmhouse yesterday and dropped off a 1/2 dozen donuts to say we apprieciate them letting us go. Plenty of room for others to hunt in this area.

Good Luck,

Capt.Tony
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like a fun hunt! I think you're right about the rabbit population being "up" this year. Seeing more rabbits and rabbit sign this year than usual here in Portage county.


----------



## timweidner (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Capt. Tony!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Tim,

That's a good lookin fish on your post page. It's been a while since I had a Lake Erie "gyro". Can't wait till we trade in the shotguns for linecounters.

Capt. Tony


----------

